# Is this cartier watch authentic?



## saunderites

Bought vintage off ebay. Can anyone tell me if it's real & the make/model?

3 photos:
photo-30.jpg photo by julianlefevre | Photobucket


----------



## RBrylawski

saunderites said:


> Bought vintage off ebay. Can anyone tell me if it's real & the make/model?
> 
> 3 photos:
> photo-30.jpg photo by julianlefevre | Photobucket


It would pretty hard to tell from a picture. If you want to know for sure, take it to a trustworthy watchaker, have him/her open the back and check it out. If it has an original Cartier movement inside, it's real. If it doesn't, it's not.


----------



## novedl

If anyone here can say with certainty our Cartier forum mod can.

Here is one for you Athram.


----------



## TedPhatana

well real or not it could use a nice re-finish!!!!!


----------



## Athram

Sorry for my late reply I somehow missed this thread. I would say that it is authentic. However these particular style of Cartiers often get redialed to a more desirable colour. So whether or not the dial is original I don't know.
For example people often get a hold of a brown dial and repaint it black, red or in particular blue as they are rarer, more desirable and consequently more expensive.


----------



## Joemeek

I'm not so sure. Did Cartier actually use this design for the hands at any point? I've seen a few of these myself and always wondered about the authenticity because of the unusual hands design ("daggers" instead of the usual sword/baton hands). Also, is the carbouchon on the crown blue or black?


----------



## saunderites

I opened the back and the movement is signed Cartier on a gear:

Photo attached. Link is also below...
photo-1_zps5da415c4.jpg photo by julianlefevre | Photobucket

Does this help?

I took it to a man who repairs Cartier watches and he said he thought it was real. If it is real would anyone know the age / model?

Thank you all very much for your help!!


----------



## Sultan Brunei

Try to shake it, you can always differs authentic from replica by the sounds I think.
an authentic rotor would sound 'very quiet', replica, no matter what, will always sounds a bit harsh.

please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## RBrylawski

Sultan Brunei said:


> Try to shake it, you can always differs authentic from replica by the sounds I think.
> an authentic rotor would sound 'very quiet', replica, no matter what, will always sounds a bit harsh.
> 
> please correct me if I am wrong


OK......sorry, but this won't tell the difference between an authentic and replica watch. Some very nicely made authentic movements have rotors noted for being somewhat noisy. Take the ETA 7750 series for example. A very nicely made, reliable and accurate movement, found in many high end watches, has a pretty noisy rotor. For those who have one, it's nicknamed the Wobble, because the rotor Wobbles and makes a sound easily heard.


----------



## Sultan Brunei

RBrylawski said:


> OK......sorry, but this won't tell the difference between an authentic and replica watch. Some very nicely made authentic movements have rotors noted for being somewhat noisy. Take the ETA 7750 series for example. A very nicely made, reliable and accurate movement, found in many high end watches, has a pretty noisy rotor. For those who have one, it's nicknamed the Wobble, because the rotor Wobbles and makes a sound easily heard.


A lot of replica uses eta 7750, thus why there is this noisy rotor sound.
How many high end watch brands is still using eta 7750 by now? I thought most of them already use in-house movement people used to call with 'caliber' ?


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Sultan Brunei said:


> A lot of replica uses eta 7750, thus why there is this noisy rotor sound.
> How many high end watch brands is still using eta 7750 by now? I thought most of them already use in-house movement people used to call with 'caliber' ?


Untrue. The 7750 is still used widespread across the spectrum. Some *modify* it a bit, but its still a 7750.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Joemeek

Okay, let's move back on track here 

I'm still not convinced this is authentic, and definitely not after having seen the engine. I'm in no way a Cartier expert, but I doubt they ever signed their movements like that. Also, the "carbouchon" crown looks cheap and replica-like, and then there's the question about the "dagger" hands, which still remain unanswered.

You should definitely take it to an AD and let them have a look, if you want to be sure.


----------



## Sultan Brunei

like for example... ?
Did panerais just use 7750 and "modify" it and rename it to caliber ?


----------



## Watchbreath

..


----------



## ohenry2

I would say that the movement is an ETA 2512-1 with a cartier engraving on the wheel.. The 78-1 cartier calibre is usually signed on the kidney shaped piece (sorry don't know the official name!!) with 17 rubis as well. plus The solid wheel below the one marked cartier is brass.. In my amateur experience I would say that it is not a cartier movement & someone has engraved the wheel.. Still all things considered they are the same movement with a little cosmetic improvement.. but saying that it would be difficult to sell it as a cartier


----------



## ohenry2

And what the hell is fashiontck talking about??


----------



## RBrylawski

ohenry2 said:


> And what the hell is fashiontck talking about??


It's spam


----------



## ohenry2

PS why would anyone think this was a 7750 movement? It looks nothing like any that I've seen!!!


----------



## LoveAntiques

Hello All,

Already own a genuine Cartier from Cartier itself. Looking to buy a 2nd had one for casual use. Cant afford a brand new one from the dealer at the moment. Could you please authenticate this seller and his watch for me please?
Please scroll down to see more photos.

Ladies Cartier Must de 21C 18KGP St Steel Quartz w Bracelet | eBay

Thanks so much.


----------



## StufflerMike

Already sold.
However, looks legit.


----------

